# Tell me about Tracking!!



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Recently I've been really interested in tracking. I know Keechak does tracking with Hawk, are there any other trackers out there?

How do you get started? What does training entail? Is a backyard necessary? What skills are needed/useful to have before starting? 


Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

You don't need a backyard, just access to some land (parks work if they aren't to busy). A lot of people start by putting a treat in each foot step. Some people start by making a circle, some start right off with short straight tracks, some people start by making a square where wind inwards, dropping treats in each foot step, making like a big scent pad.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

What about tracking in the snow? Is it okay to start in the winter, or is it more advisable to hold off til Spring?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I've started tracking training with Kaki and it's a total hit. I have no idea about the snow thing; this is brand new territory for me. I'm reading everything I can find. 
Kaki had no trouble following a trail on wet ground. She was noticeably slower when I let the trail "age" for half an hour.
Sadly, Kaki's a catahoula mutt so even if I registered her with the AKC's canine partners program she couldn't compete in tracking. Mutts are only allowed in "companion events".


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> I've started tracking training with Kaki and it's a total hit. I have no idea about the snow thing; this is brand new territory for me. I'm reading everything I can find.
> Kaki had no trouble following a trail on wet ground. She was noticeably slower when I let the trail "age" for half an hour.
> Sadly*, Kaki's a catahoula mutt so even if I registered her with the AKC's canine partners program she couldn't compete in tracking. Mutts are only allowed in "companion events"*.


That's ludicrous. Was the AKC developed by White Supremacists or something??


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Locke said:


> That's ludicrous. Was the AKC developed by White Supremacists or something??


There is a bit of logic to this. Tracking tests are much harder to come by and tend to fill up really, really fast. It's hard for purebreds to get a spot. And the AKC was formed for the promotion of purebred dogs. That is their mission. The admittance to companion events is primarily a moneymaker, for clubs and the AKC. Tracking tests regularly fill, there's no more money to be made by opening the entries and it would alienate the core of AKC membership: owners of purebred dogs.

When you view the AKC's activity towards mixed breed dogs from the perspective of their mission, it makes sense.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> There is a bit of logic to this. Tracking tests are much harder to come by and tend to fill up really, really fast. It's hard for purebreds to get a spot. And the AKC was formed for the promotion of purebred dogs. That is their mission. The admittance to companion events is primarily a moneymaker, for clubs and the AKC. Tracking tests regularly fill, there's no more money to be made by opening the entries and it would alienate the core of AKC membership: owners of purebred dogs.
> 
> When you view the AKC's activity towards mixed breed dogs from the perspective of their mission, it makes sense.


I can understand the logic. I've followed all of the AKC/mutt threads. I'm still sad about it but oh well. Kaki is kind of my "practice" dog anyway. I found the Denver Foothills Tracking Association and I plan to contact them to see if they'd allow us to trial at the TD level, provided I pay whatever fee they need. I won't be terribly hurt if they don't.
And a big update(I am so proud):
Drumroll please...
Kaki just followed a track laid by my roommate in 25mph winds! It was a fresh track but boy was it windy. Weather channel says the wind is blowing southwest but it was all over the map.
Locke, go for it. Kaki and I love it. I only started doing it because she was destructive while I was gone at work and I wanted her uber tired. Now, Ialm in love with it. I'm going to order a harness and pick up a long line ASAP.

Raegan, do you know off the top of your head if ILP/FSS dogs are allowed to compete? There's a catahoula at the shelter where I volunteer; I've got an eye on him.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracking is very easy to train as long as you have a buddy or two to help you out. 

This is the way I trained tracking and this is the thing I give to every new person looking into it.



> Suit your dog up in his/her harness and clip the lead on.
> 
> Step 1.
> Put your dog on a down stay (or have someone hold your dog) and go out about 10 feet from the dog (let the dog watch) and put some really delicious treats on the ground on top of a leather work glove (I like to use dried Chicken liver) Then go back to your dog grab the leash and give him the command "Find it!" and let him run to the treat and eat it. Do all that about two times.
> ...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> Raegan, do you know off the top of your head if ILP/FSS dogs are allowed to compete? There's a catahoula at the shelter where I volunteer; I've got an eye on him.


ILP, yes, FSS not sure. From AKC about the matter: http://www.akc.org/reg/fss_companion_events.cfm I am unsure whether that means a dog ILP'd as an FSS breed could, or if they would need a 3-generation pedigree. 

I'm sure there must be other tracking organizations though. You probably won't get to tag along at AKC tracking events, they're really strict on that. Keechak, didn't you say there were only like three dogs entered or something? I could be wrong though, and of course you should be able to train with the club. It's just AKC official stuff that gets weird and exclusive.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

That is AWESOME Keechak! Thank you!! I'll have to enlist the boyfriend for help.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> ILP, yes, FSS not sure. From AKC about the matter: http://www.akc.org/reg/fss_companion_events.cfm I am unsure whether that means a dog ILP'd as an FSS breed could, or if they would need a 3-generation pedigree.
> 
> I'm sure there must be other tracking organizations though. You probably won't get to tag along at AKC tracking events, they're really strict on that. Keechak, didn't you say there were only like three dogs entered or something? I could be wrong though, and of course you should be able to train with the club. It's just AKC official stuff that gets weird and exclusive.


Most Tests are "4 TD entrants and 4 TDX entrants" for if your going for your TD you send in your entry an then a week before the test they do a random draw to see which four dogs who sent in entries get to enter the test for their level. I have seen one test that was "10 TD Entrants" (it was a TD only test day) but those are rare. There were about 10 entries for the TD at the last show and Hawkeye got in, good luck is all it is. I have heard some people wait YEARS to get drawn to enter a test to title their dog.

I should take a new video, the last video I took of Hawkeye working a scent was early this year in the snow. I can find them and post the two vids i have if you would like.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What does it mean to "lay a track?" Are you like pouring a liquid of some scent on to the ground?


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

http://zinndogtraining.com/ I found her site after looking at http://funnosework.com/. I was interested in getting my 'Houla into nose work after obedience to possibly go into SAR training. He needs a tiring job that's fun for both of us.

Kai


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> What does it mean to "lay a track?" Are you like pouring a liquid of some scent on to the ground?


"Lay a Track" just means to have the person walk thru the field (or other terrain) in the pattern they want the dog to follow and dropping an article for the dog at the end. The scent that the dog follows is the dead skin cells that fall off a persons body as they walk, even wearing a full winter snowsuit the dog will still be able to smell the scent left by whomever "layed the track"

Here are the videos I took
This first one was taken when Hawkeye was 11 months old. I no longer put a pole at each turn (the pole was more of a visual referance for me to remember we were going the right way) Sorry about the poor quality of this video





This second video was taken Jan/Fab of this year. Tracking in the snow, even tho the dog can see the track it's still following the smell and not the visual.
(I dropped two articles in this video)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Ewww. Is snow considered more difficult? What about indoors? I'm thinking about getting Gatsby started on tracking, because that might be an activity he would be able to handle.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Ewww. Is snow considered more difficult? What about indoors? I'm thinking about getting Gatsby started on tracking, because that might be an activity he would be able to handle.


Tracking in the snow is easier for some dogs and harder for others, Tracking is never done indoors.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Ewww. Is snow considered more difficult? What about indoors? I'm thinking about getting Gatsby started on tracking, because that might be an activity he would be able to handle.


I've been working with Kaki on different terrains such as asphalt, tall grsss, etc. I'm enlisting(bribing) my co-workers. Figured the maze of scents and hallways at work would be fun.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Usually moist areas are easier as scent holds better. Lots of dogs seem to find snow easier, but not all. Asphalt/cement tends to be harder but they can track on it. For some reason when a track is 90 minutes old dogs can have a really hard time, so you should age it a little under that or a little over that. Nash is a bit different than Hawk as he actually trails, not tracks (he is in training for SAR), and Nash does not do any article indication. He does indicate when he has found the person by barking. He has done tracks that have aged over 12 hours on various surfaces. Tracking does are supposed to follow the actual track, they are usually following both shed skin cells as well as ground disturbance. Trailing dogs are following strictly the shed skin cells and may not even be on the track at all depending on wind, they can also completely forgo the track if they are getting air scent from the person hiding as the idea is to find the person asap. Its really interesting the way scent works, it is sort of in waves where there is a wave of scent, then no scent, then scent so the dog really does need to learn how to work through it. Terrain, wind, cloud cover/sunlight, rain . . . all can have an affect on scent. Its really cool to learn about.


----------

